# wenn es so weit ist/so weit ist es nicht



## gonzalo attenborough

Ich rede mit Andres, WENN ES SO WEIT IS? Cuando sea el momento?


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

SO WEIT ist es nicht. Por ahora no? No es el momento?

Muchas gracias y mil disculpas si a menudo los molesto con "weit"


----------



## spanien

No sé si ahora con las normas de ortografía se escribe separado. Si yo lo leo como lo has escrito, interpreto que no está tan lejos. en el caso que lo escribas junto, interpreto lo que has dicho. Aunque es mejor que otra persona te diga algo más exacto, pq no estoy muy segura.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola chicos. 

Ésto es (casi) exactamente lo mismo que tratamos en este hilo.   (fíjense también en lo que dije aquí sobre las dos ortografías diferentes y su papel como elementos distintivos --> con sentido de _que yo sepa_, etc.).

Sólo con la pequeña modificación de que en el caso que nos ocupa ahora estamos ante una frase subordinada temporal con cara al futuro.

Así que: _
Ich rede mit Andreas, wenn es *so weit *ist. = Voy a hablar con Andreas cuando haya llegado el momento._

Simplemente por lógica/probabilidad, porque la otra posibilidad que se pudiera entender teóricamente (y que "en realidad" hubiera que entender si uno se tomara al pie de la letra que lo escribiste separado) que sería 

*[*_Ich rede mit Andreas, wenn es *so weit* ist._ _=_*]*_ Si es tan lejos, voy a hablar con Andreas._

tendrá sentido solamente en algunas pocas situaciones muy especiales.

Saludos


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Mil disculpas, sé muy bien que formulé varias preguntas referentes sobre "weit" pero la anterior es casi un calco a esta. Muchas gracias por la correción y sobretodo por la paciencia.


----------



## spanien

Vielen Dank Sigianga! Jetzt gerade habe ich etwas Neues herausgefunden: es gibt eine Option um Wörter zu suchen!! Vielen Dank!!!

Viele Grüße,


Myriam


----------



## Sidjanga

Veo que me equivoqué en parte; ya me corregí arriba, y comento un poco más.
Ya ves, *Gonzalo*, que el tema tiene cierta espina incluso para los que hablamos el alemán "desde toda la vida."





> _Ich rede mit Andreas, wenn es *so weit *ist. = Voy a hablar con Andreas cuando haya llegado el momento._


Aunque aquí no funciona como adverbio de lugar (o distancia), también como complemento temporal [con sentido de _cuando haya llegado el momento_] se puede entender como "distancia/lejanía en tiempo", por lo cual en este caso también se escribe separado.
Mis disculpas.

Fíjense en el otro hilo (el segundo enlace que di arriba) por el otro significado que se escribe efectivamente todo junto.

*Myriam*, no sé cuál es, pero espero no haberte decepcionado ahora respecto de tu recién descubierta opción para encontrar palabras. 

Saludos


----------

